
Show HN: Crypto Bonsai – Grow your own crypto coins - bluelaguna
Apparently, I can&#x27;t post a .live domain. I guess that must have tripped some filters. I only used it &#x27;cos it&#x27;s very cheap. After all, I am on a budget. Anyway, the link is in the comment. If that&#x27;s not okay, then moderators: feel free to remove it. Thx.
======
Cypher
You'd probably make more money if you spent your time building sites for
people.

~~~
bluelaguna
Wished that was the case, mate. As a newbie, it's bloody hard getting gigs on
marketplaces like Upwork, People Per Hour, Freelancer, etc. Not to mention,
the market is saturated with many willing to accept much lower rates. By the
way, right now I'm pulling in overtime to save up. So, it's not like I'm just
sitting on my bum doing nothing. Nevertheless, I'll still fall short. I'll
have to make up the difference somehow. FYI this small project really didn't
take much of my time. Anyway, I've gotten 7 sales so far since my post on HN.
Yeah, most probably just pity purchases lol But hey, I'll take it :) Well,
I'll be reaching out to some reporters for some press. We'll see if they bite.

------
masonic
You lost me when you claim "rave reviews" from HN.

~~~
gus_massa
If the "review" from HN in the OP is fake, is it safe to assume that all the
other "reviews" are fake too?

~~~
bluelaguna
_facepalm_

~~~
gus_massa
I hope the SEC also finds the jokes funny, because if some moron invest money
in your site and later loose all the money, he can claim that he was convinced
by the reviews.

------
bluelaguna
Here's the link to my project:
[https://cryptobonsai.live](https://cryptobonsai.live)

